# DIY Big Bull Reds (Post trip pics added)



## Thunder Head (Jun 7, 2019)

I have it my mind to catch some big bull reds.

I have trapon fished several times around St. Simons. My fishing partner has fished for them around jacksonville a few times. I have a 21ft. bay boat.

I was wondering how hard it would be for us to just go fishing in the area Jekyll / st. simons for ourselves. Im not opposed to hiring a guide but would rather do it ourselves, if feasible.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jun 7, 2019)

They will be there in numbers in October.


----------



## WalkinDead (Jun 7, 2019)

And into early December, I might add.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 7, 2019)

I should have included we are looking at going in Oct.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jun 7, 2019)

Look for the deep drop offs around channels. If going in October during the mullet run you shouldn’t have a problem. Also the jetties will also produce.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 8, 2019)

October. Ocean side of Ossabaw ... get as close to the beach as you can stand and throw cut mullet into the foamy water ... they hit like freight trains


----------



## Scallen2112 (Jun 10, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> I should have included we are looking at going in Oct.


You will have to really work hard to NOT catch a few bulls in October. There will be some back in the sound, but the ocean side of the south end of St Simon's is best. At that time, you don't even need the boat, just head down to the beach and sling a chunk-o-mullet out into the ocean.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 10, 2019)

Scallen2112 said:


> You will have to really work hard to NOT catch a few bulls in October. There will be some back in the sound, but the ocean side of the south end of St Simon's is best. At that time, you don't even need the boat, just head down to the beach and sling a chunk-o-mullet out into the ocean.


Meaning toward the pier and Jekyll ?


----------



## Scallen2112 (Jun 10, 2019)

Dog Hunter said:


> Meaning toward the pier and Jekyll ?


Yes, but more around to the front where it starts to shallow up out of the mouth of the sound, They like those bars out there. 5th Street access and south is a good place.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Jun 11, 2019)

Oct 6 2018 Cumberland North Jetty. 15-20ft of water look for a hard bottom with ripples on your depth finder. Fishing with a Penn Battle II 5000 Size Reel, 40# Braid, Comparable Mono Leader, 6/0 Circle Hook, chunks of mullet. I plan on respooling to complete Mono this year, braid wanted to tangle up more. Threw out 4 times at this one spot and caught the three fish, anchor wasn't holding good so had to call it quits. Plan on trying St Simons sound this fall since its usually a little more calm than the Jetties.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 21, 2019)

Guys what type of anchor works best around the islands?


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Aug 21, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> Guys what type of anchor works best around the islands?



I use a Danforth with plenty of chain, a lot depends on the bottom and how hard tide is running as well, sometimes it never hurts to bring two anchors all depending on conditions.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 21, 2019)

I have a danforth style. A chene. A couple of home made anchors for the hard clay and rocky bottom of my home lake.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Aug 22, 2019)

Typically you're gonna want to fish a hard sandy bottom for the fish so confidence in your anchor is key.


----------



## oldboat (Aug 27, 2019)

'Bout when do the reds start to show up in the Jekyll/St Simons area?  I'll be fishing from a 19 ft Carolina Skiff and would like to work the sound.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Aug 28, 2019)

oldboat said:


> 'Bout when do the reds start to show up in the Jekyll/St Simons area?  I'll be fishing from a 19 ft Carolina Skiff and would like to work the sound.



Sept-October is usually prime. Should be any time now, I would call the local bait shops and try to get a report.


----------



## billdawg (Aug 31, 2019)

oldboat said:


> 'Bout when do the reds start to show up in the Jekyll/St Simons area?  I'll be fishing from a 19 ft Carolina Skiff and would like to work the sound.



In my experience it has been mid September to mid November. I haven’t heard of anyone getting into them thick yet, the best should be upcoming soon. Hope all stay safe during the storm, and hope the storm fires up the fish.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2019)

Cumberlandjg said:


> I use a Danforth with plenty of chain, a lot depends on the bottom and how hard tide is running as well, sometimes it never hurts to bring two anchors all depending on conditions.



A little insider info.. Tie Down Engineering purchased Danforth around the year 2000. I know, I ran the Tool Room at that time. The exact same anchor roll marked with Tie Down are about two- thirds the cost for the exact same anchor.

Anyhoooooo, y'all look to be knocking some fish out. Congratulations.


----------



## oldboat (Sep 1, 2019)

billdawg said:


> In my experience it has been mid September to mid November. I haven’t heard of anyone getting into them thick yet, the best should be upcoming soon. Hope all stay safe during the storm, and hope the storm fires up the fish.


Thanks. I decided not to go fishing for a day or two!


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 5, 2019)

First off. Id like to thank Walking Dead and the other GON members who helped make our trip a success.

On the first day the south wind made it too rough outside the river. We ended up catching a few rays and sharks. When the tide really got cranking we moved to one of the creek mouths. Caught a couple of sharks on light tackle. Put a couple of blue fish in the bait cooler. And caught 3 of the smallest reds i have ever seen.

Day 2
The wind was still stiff but coming out of the north. Was still rough out on the ocean but we could fish the sound. Ended up catching 6 big reds. All between 19 and 21 pounds. We had one triple of reds.

Day 3
We should have tried to top of our bait yesterday afternoon. We could have fished both ebb tides. Most of our reds came within a hour of tide change. We tried several spots that only produced a few sharks. When the time was right we headed out to the main channel. We had to wade thru alot of sharks. It took 45 minutes to eat 2 sandwiches. It seemed like every time i took a bite one of the rods would go down. Several times we had no baits in the water. Hooked into a car hood stingray. Too much for the tackle we were using. I should have cut him off when i figured out what it was. We ended up catching 10 reds. Almost all of them being 20 pounders. Had several double and triples of sharks and reds.

All in all had a great trip and learned alot. Thanks again to everyone who helped out!


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 5, 2019)

some more


----------



## WalkinDead (Nov 5, 2019)

Glad you were successful.  They certainly are fun to catch.


----------

